# Green crested lizard



## orionmystery (Mar 22, 2011)

The return of the green crested lizard, _Bronchocela cristatella_.  All natural light, handheld, no reflector.

1. strong mid day sun and backlighting, but i quite like the effect.


























Part I here:


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 22, 2011)

Super set of a real colourful lizard.  Really like that last one, the pose makes me smile.


----------



## Bios. (Mar 22, 2011)

I wish we got more lizards like this in the UK, you tropical people are so lucky to have such a diversity of macro subjects!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 22, 2011)

ChrisA said:


> Super set of a real colourful lizard.  Really like that last one, the pose makes me smile.


 


Bios. said:


> I wish we got more lizards like this in the UK, you tropical people are so lucky to have such a diversity of macro subjects!


 
Thanks ChrisA, Bios.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 22, 2011)

Shot 3 is my fave - it's the best crop.  A very nice little fella.  I agree with Bios - the only (native) lizard I've ever seen in the UK was for a split second and it was a boring, dull brown.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 22, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Shot 3 is my fave - it's the best crop.  A very nice little fella.  I agree with Bios - the only (native) lizard I've ever seen in the UK was for a split second and it was a boring, dull brown.


 
Thanks Forkie. None of them cropped.


----------



## Davor (Mar 22, 2011)

Number 4 is prob the best simply because of the composition, and added blue on the background gives it a good balance. Great work!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 23, 2011)

Davor said:


> Number 4 is prob the best simply because of the composition, and added blue on the background gives it a good balance. Great work!


 
Thanks Davor.


----------

